# How many flyers



## maryk (Feb 9, 2009)

I have 2 vortex and 8 flyers on poles. I have heard of spreads with twice that many or more. Just don't know if 2 or 3 dozen is going to help. Anybody try it and have good results?


----------



## Snowpro (Mar 3, 2009)

We run a dozen. We have tried 2 dozen before and it didn't seem to make much of a difference.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I have used anywhere from 4 to 50 flyers in my spread. The more the better in my opinion. Try to do thing diffrent from everyone else. As long as you have a good win. I like to run 50!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

shooteminthelips said:


> I have used anywhere from 4 to 50 flyers in my spread. The more the better in my opinion. Try to do thing diffrent from everyone else. As long as you have a good win. I like to run 50!


Any chance you have a picture of that many in your spread?

I was planning on buying around 4 this year to start off with... don't know if it will make a difference or not but we'll see.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ive always wanted to try 100+..........I bet they haven't seen that to many times.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry no pictures. Not going to give away all my secrets. But we use 50 on a consistent basis.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

You're so money


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

Used 4 to 12 of them in our spread this year. Our best days we only used 4 of them behind us. I would have used more but I didn't have enough short rods on hand, in such high winds I really think they need to be 1-3 ft. off of the ground, no higher. Our spread isn't that large either, so I would be nervous about using more than the 12 I have. I like having a few out though, it really helps grab the birds attention, and when the wind is good, I think they help seal the deal.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

Not a fan of the fliers. used to run alot of them but thought they flaired geese and they didn't stand up to very many hunts.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> You're so money


 :lol:

We use between 3-35, and I've only put them all out a couple times and I can't say I thought it made that much of a difference. It did look pretty darn cool to me tho, but I don't count. 

If you have juvies around, just put a couple in the landing zone for them to key in on and that's usually plenty. I had all 35 in Sask. and the most we ever used was 7.

My :2cents:


----------



## kansasducker (Sep 14, 2004)

and the only reason it was 7 was because they are too time consuming to put more up :beer: !!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

kansasducker said:


> and the only reason it was 7 was because they are too time consuming to put more up :beer: !!


I actually keep all mine setup in the trailer. I use an old garbage can to stick all the stakes in and the flyers look like ice cream on top of a cone. The only thing that ever breaks is the little plastic rod through the wings and that's easy to fix if you get some extras. I can grab around a dozen or so at a time and set them out quickly.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Chris,

where do you get the extra little rods for the wings? Do put your flyers at varying heights? if so what do you use for a pole with the flyers.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I get the extra rods straight thru Sillosocks. I send rods for cost out to existing customers for their flyers.

I actually favor Deadly Decoy stakes for my low flyers, and I bought 8 foot 1/4" poles at Menards for my high flyers.


----------

